# Jinx Update



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

This is a spin off from the diarrhea thread.

Jinx had a horrible case of diarrhea all day yesterday along with some vomiting. My breeder (the wonderful Janet from Yuppy Puppy) worked with me on keeping him hydrated.

Today he was so lethargic that I took him to the vet. He is suffering from stress related diarrhea. They put him on an IV and gave him some medication to ease his stomach.

Since Jinx is still losing fluid from both ends and he's so small, Janet and I decided in the long run that it's best for the vet to keep him overnight on an IV drip so he can get what he needs. There will be a dedicated nurse staying with him all night.

I can't tell you how wonderful Janet's been through this entire ordeal including talking directly to the vet and helping out with the cost. If you plan on getting another puppy, you can't go wrong with Janet (and she has some available right now!)

I'll update in the morning.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I hope little Jinx is feeling better soon. I'm sure they're taking good care of her at the vets. That is great that you have had such wonderful support from your breeder - that means a lot when your tiny pup is sick.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Aww.. hope there is an improvement in the morning. I can only imagine how worried you are!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Poor little guy. But it sounds like he is getting the appropriate care. That is awesome, the support you are getting from Janet!  I hope you can get some sleep tonight and that Jinx will be feeling much better by tomorrow.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

poor guy... wow, I had NO idea stress could bring on something like this!!
That is awesome that his breeder is helping out so much!! I bet she loves that little guy!! Keep us posted!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

That's good there will be someone with him tonight. He will be much better tomorrow, you will see. Good luck. Get well soon, Jinx.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Good to know he is in good hands. Better for him to get the drip and rest, and the nurse attending to him.
I will be thinking about Jinx and your family all night.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

He's out of the woods. Whew.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

So happy to hear!!! Keep us posted, hope he is home soon!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

ivyagogo said:


> He's out of the woods. Whew.


 Thats great news. Janet is a very good responsible breeder! And you guys are great too!. Hope you can sleep tonight.


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

I will continue to pray that Jinx is back to his cute puppy self in no time flat.

I had the pleasure of meeting Janet at last year's Nationals; she was with a group of her friends/peers and I was alone as I went to nationals by myself (first dog show ever). She saw me sitting by myself in the club lounge room on our floor and invited me over to sit with her group--in fact she invited me over on a few occasions when she was there and I was there by myself. She was very gracious in answering my curious questions about breeding, showing, havanese in general and heck, any other question I could ask just because I am so new to all of this. She did not have to extend herself to me like that as I was/am a total stranger to her and a total newbie to everything dog; the fact that she did that really made an impression on me in a very positive way. I dont expect her to remember the aforementioned but her kindness and extending herself to me was really nice.


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

Poor little Jinx and poor YOU!! I can imagine how worried you are and it's stress for you, too. Get some rest tonight and hopefully it will be a new day for you AND him tomorrow.

Hugs!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Glad to hear the little fella is doing better.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I hope Jinx feels better very soon !! We had the same issues with Mig when he was little due to bacteria in his bowel. I thought I would go crazy cleaning up messes every 20 minutes. Syringes of unflavored Pedialyte squirted in his mouth kept him hydrated until I got him to the emergency vet.


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

Aha; I found the thread by guessing!

I am SO GLAD Jinx is out of the woods, and I like the decision to leave him - ATTENDED - overnight - with a dedicated nurse.

Janet sounds like a truly fabulous breeder. Bless her heart for helping out!

Hope you sleep tonight. Please report back tomorrow!

Big hugs,
Thu, 1 Mar 2012 18:32:36 (PST)


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Clearly we all needed something else to worry about now that the barrette has been found!Well you know Jinx is now bonded with us all now!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I missed so much by not being on here yesterday. I'm so sorry to read this, but happy I came in on the happy news. Sending belly rubs to Jinx and hugs to you.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Disregard my other post about leaving him un attended, I must've misread the overnight staff part, I'm glad that someone is with him!!

I really hope he's okay and I think its great that Janet is with you through this. Did they find out what is causing it or if he had an infection or even flu? 

Kara


----------



## curly_DC (Nov 27, 2011)

Do they have any ideas of the source of Jinx's stress, since that's what the vet says brought on the diarrhea? Just being a puppy and in a new home and environment? 

Glad to know he's feeling better.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Happy to hear he is doing better!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

ivyagogo said:


> He's out of the woods. Whew.


AWESOME!!! Great news. :whoo:


----------



## Grindstone50 (Feb 13, 2012)

Great news! Did the vet determine what caused it? Sure is scary when they are so tiny! Glad he is improving!


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Checking in for an am jinx update.


----------



## Kalico (Jan 11, 2012)

Hope Jinx continues to recover and can come home today!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm so glad Jinx is doing better. Hopefully he's home today.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

It is almostnoon andi am concerned no update from Ivy today.
Hope that little Jinx is strong today.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

gelbergirl said:


> It is almostnoon andi am concerned no update from Ivy today.
> Hope that little Jinx is strong today.


I think we are all waiting! Hope all is well


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Checking on baby Jinx... Hope he is on his way home.


----------



## myyuppypuppy (Oct 4, 2007)

Didnt realize Ivy didnt update you guys... Jinx is almost back to himself. Last night at 11pm they called to let me know he was eating and keeping things down. This morning, when they called Ivy, he was much perkier.. Then the vet called a bit ago.. He is eating, keeping down everything, though still has some diarreah which is to be expected. He is going to remain on his IV till about 2pm and then go home. Dont worry any more. Ivy and Chuck and ALec will have him back soon. Even Gryff seems to miss him a little...LOL Yes, when you have a little puppy ..just know EVERYTHING induces diarreah.. Shots, worming, change of environment, change of food, change of water, stress, anything that wasnt part of the routine. And Jinx is a little guy with a LOT of recent change. He came from a litter of 8, (all littermates gone), came from FLorida to the very cold New York, Went on a long trip.... Florida to Atlanta to CHicago to New York... we left my house at 2:30am and arrived New York at 9:30pm that night so about 18 hours of constant travel, he had a new home, new mom, and new brother all pretty much instantaeously and vaccinations and deworming to boot.... usually it is fine.....but sometimes some puppies may have a harder time than others... However he will be fine.... I was going to fly up to Newburg today to help him adjust however Ivy thought it would be fine... At any rate, I am only a plane ride away if she needs me....


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Janet,
Thanks for the update on Jinx. So glad he is doing better.
As for you, Janet, I only wish I could buy a puppy from you! What devotion-getting up at 2:30 am and traveling all day, was just the beginning...I am so impressed. I'm sure Ivy and family are very appreciative of everything you have done for them and baby Jinx.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

So glad to hear Jinx is coming home soon and feeling SO much better!!

Thank you Janet for taking such good care of this little guy and his family!!


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Janet, your devotion to your puppies is amazing.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

myyuppypuppy said:


> Didnt realize Ivy didnt update you guys... Jinx is almost back to himself. Last night at 11pm they called to let me know he was eating and keeping things down. This morning, when they called Ivy, he was much perkier.. Then the vet called a bit ago.. He is eating, keeping down everything, though still has some diarreah which is to be expected. He is going to remain on his IV till about 2pm and then go home. Dont worry any more. Ivy and Chuck and ALec will have him back soon. Even Gryff seems to miss him a little...LOL Yes, when you have a little puppy ..just know EVERYTHING induces diarreah.. Shots, worming, change of environment, change of food, change of water, stress, anything that wasnt part of the routine. And Jinx is a little guy with a LOT of recent change. He came from a litter of 8, (all littermates gone), came from FLorida to the very cold New York, Went on a long trip.... Florida to Atlanta to CHicago to New York... we left my house at 2:30am and arrived New York at 9:30pm that night so about 18 hours of constant travel, he had a new home, new mom, and new brother all pretty much instantaeously and vaccinations and deworming to boot.... usually it is fine.....but sometimes some puppies may have a harder time than others... However he will be fine.... I was going to fly up to Newburg today to help him adjust however Ivy thought it would be fine... At any rate, I am only a plane ride away if she needs me....


Great news Janet, we were all worried about Jinx. Glad Ivy had you to rely on!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Yeahh Thanks for the update. So happy Jinx is doing better. You are awesome, Janet.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

The good news just made my whole day!!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Great news! Thanks, Janet, for updating us! Ivy did well in choosing her breeder.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Waiting for an update, along with everyone else.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks for the update. So happy to hear Jinx is doing better.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I left my computer on earlier and didn't see the update till I submitted my comment. I'm so happy to hear the news. Janet, I'm more than impressed with your devotion to your pups and their families. Every new family should be so lucky.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

SO relieved to hear he is on the mend!! :cheer:

Kara


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

Glad to hear Jinx is on the mend and by now, must be off the drip. 

. . .and can I say . . .should I decide to add to my pack, I'm just so impressed with how Janet has gone above and beyond just great breeder? Wow! Won't be looking any further than YuppyPuppy for my next one.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Sorry I haven't updated here, but I've been out all day.

Jinx is finally doing better. He just ate and he was playing and chased Gryff into the living room.

I am so thankful to Janet and my vet.


----------



## myyuppypuppy (Oct 4, 2007)

Jinx is home, eating and playing. I think ivy and chuck can breath again. Lol.


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

So glad Jinx is home and feeling better. Janet, Ivy, thanks for your reports! What a relief!

Janet - you are truly an amazing breeder!

Fri, 2 Mar 2012 18:36:47 (PST)


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Can you believe the little guy is chasing Gryff around? They can sure bounce back quickly. Janet..you are the best! Ivy I am so happy for you and Jinx.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

He is such a bully! He's right back to stealing toys right out of Gryff's mouth.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Happy to hear things are back to normal, well, as noramal as it can be with a new puppy in the house.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Whew! Glad that's over. Puppy antics are a good thing.


----------



## Grindstone50 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hurray! Jinx is well again . So. So happy for you!!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

He is doing so much better now. His stools are still very soft and water, but not like a super soaker! That was horrible. He and Gryff had a 30 minute romp this morning and he is now chilling out in his ex-pen.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

So glad to hear he's quickly getting back to his high"jinx". They can cause us some anxious moments can't they?


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm so glad Jinx is home and getting back to himself. 

I was watching The Dog Whisperer last night and he said something that made me think of the video you posted of Gryff putting his butt in Jinx face. Cesar told a couple that the dog that gives their butt first is the submissive one and a dog giving their butt is trying to make friends. Totally makes sense that Gryff was signaling to Jinx that he wanted to make friends. Good boy!


----------

